# Lol my son had an awesome idea



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

My ex was talking about wanting a tattoo and my 5 year old spoke up and said that my ex should get a Tic-Tac-Toe tattoo. I thought that was both hilarious and brilliant. Just imagine, having a blank tic-tac-toe board on you. You would be great fun at parties.


----------



## insaticiable (Feb 23, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> My ex was talking about wanting a tattoo and my 5 year old spoke up and said that my ex should get a Tic-Tac-Toe tattoo. I thought that was both hilarious and brilliant. Just imagine, having a blank tic-tac-toe board on you. You would be great fun at parties.


Haha, where at though?


----------



## 2deepathinker (Aug 17, 2009)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> My ex was talking about wanting a tattoo and my 5 year old spoke up and said that my ex should get a Tic-Tac-Toe tattoo. I thought that was both hilarious and brilliant. Just imagine, having a blank tic-tac-toe board on you. You would be great fun at parties.


I love this!! How fun!! How hysterical!!


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

insaticiable said:


> Haha, where at though?


Haha, no idea.


----------



## Surfingisfun001 (Sep 25, 2007)

On yo' butt


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

i'm ashamed to say: What is tic tac toe?? 
maybe its a US thing?


----------



## Daniel C (Jun 24, 2010)

match_stick_1 said:


> i'm ashamed to say: What is tic tac toe??
> maybe its a US thing?












http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=What+is+Tic-tac-toe%3F


----------



## voidvoid (Sep 5, 2008)

It is called Luffarshack in sweden, which translates to Hobochess ^^


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Daniel C said:


> http://www.lmgtfy.com/?q=What+is+Tic-tac-toe%3F


hehe thanks i guess i coulve googled it myself







I get it now, we call it naughts(noughts?) and crosses. that looks really wierd being written out, now im even wondering if thats what we call it... arggh the confusion!!!


----------



## match_stick_1 (Jun 9, 2010)

Inzom said:


> It is called Luffarshack in sweden, which translates to Hobochess ^^


nice


----------

